# When your combo build is redundant.



## Pauleo1214 (May 19, 2021)

Admittedly, I am prone to dumb musings. Worse yet, sometimes I act on them; like turning the VHS into a combo build using other PCBs. This one uses the Sea Horse, Spirit Box, and Amentum Boost. Redundant? Totally. Does it sound good at least? Yes. I call it Galactica though I think Galaga is a better name.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 19, 2021)

Fantastic!

BRC is far superior to a VCR.
To paraphrase from another Space Adventure series: "Control, we must have controls!"
Rasta-colours! Jah! smoke your gunja, listen to th' Reggae and build more pedals, mon!

UHm, looks like one of those diodes could emit more than light.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 19, 2021)

My understanding of the spiritbox controls is that attack is on the right and mix on left


----------



## Pauleo1214 (May 19, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> My understanding of the spiritbox controls is that attack is on the right and mix on left


You're harshin' my mellow, mon! I'll chalk this one up to making the graphic at 2 in the morning. Good thing it's printed on cheap vinyl paper.


----------



## peccary (May 19, 2021)

Nice work! 

I like the idea of doing a couple of pedals in one enclosure, but haven't had any inspiration yet.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 20, 2021)

Pauleo1214 said:


> You're harshin' my mellow, mon! I'll chalk this one up to making the graphic at 2 in the morning. Good thing it's printed on cheap vinyl paper.


As soon as I replied I was like “this is why no one invites you to parties damnit” anyways what I forgot to say is excellent build man! I love seeing multi board builds


----------



## fig (May 20, 2021)

Crazy great! Nice butt-plug! (sorry couldn't resist).

@peccary maybe something like this? (not mine)


----------



## peccary (May 20, 2021)

fig said:


> Crazy great! Nice butt-plug! (sorry couldn't resist).
> 
> @peccary maybe something like this? (not mine)
> 
> View attachment 12027


After thinking about it I feel like I could add a Varioboost to just about anything and it would make it better. I've never felt this way about a pedal before. I feel all funny inside.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (May 20, 2021)

fig said:


> Crazy great! Nice butt-plug! (sorry couldn't resist).
> 
> @peccary maybe something like this? (not mine)
> 
> View attachment 12027


There really needs to be a thread titled Unfortunate LED placement. They don't make brown LEDs! Saw this build on GuitarPCB. The center board is already a 3 in 1 circuit that combines a OD/ Fuzz/ and Boost. I built that particular board into a 125B. What are the guidelines on posting builds using PCBs from other forums?


peccary said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I like the idea of doing a couple of pedals in one enclosure, but haven't had any inspiration yet.


i've done a number of combo builds and their all a lot of fun.
1. Procrastinator into a chalumeau.
2. Robot into a catacylsm delay
3. Superheterodyne Receiver into woodpecker tremolo into Phase 2
4. Chalumeau into a Pitch Witch

As soon as the FV-1 chips are in stock I will probably make a Leprechaun into a Dark Rift Delay.



ADAOCE said:


> As soon as I replied I was like “this is why no one invites you to parties damnit” anyways what I forgot to say is excellent build man! I love seeing multi board builds


No worries! I've even flipped labeling on a two knob fuzz. As soon as my friend turned up the gain he  incraesed the volume and pissed off his wife. When that happened I was like, "Tt's poor attention to labelling and designs like this that you have no friends, damnit!"


----------



## fig (May 20, 2021)

Pauleo1214 said:


> What are the guidelines on posting builds using PCBs from other forums?


I've yet to read anything that discourages it and have seen some really great builds from other sources (my own included).


----------



## Feral Feline (May 20, 2021)

I recognise all that GPCB stuff. The top one is EQ, the combo OD Fuzz Boost Pauleo mentioned is in the middle, 2 of the 4 stompers are dry/wet splitter-mixers another is an afterblaster (JFET boost) and then a regular 3PDT daughterboard. The two on the far outside... Left is a FuzzFace, I think, with a daughterboard DPDT toggle popped with trimmers, and on the right is an EQD GhostEcho reverb.


fig said:


> Crazy great! Nice butt-plug! (sorry couldn't resist).
> 
> @peccary maybe something like this? (not mine)
> 
> View attachment 12027



MAN there's a lot goin on in there...


----------



## ADAOCE (May 20, 2021)

Pauleo1214 said:


> There really needs to be a thread titled Unfortunate LED placement. They don't make brown LEDs! Saw this build on GuitarPCB. The center board is already a 3 in 1 circuit that combines a OD/ Fuzz/ and Boost. I built that particular board into a 125B. What are the guidelines on posting builds using PCBs from other forums?
> 
> i've done a number of combo builds and their all a lot of fun.
> 1. Procrastinator into a chalumeau.
> ...


Haha that’s great! Careful or you’ll have a divorced buddy crashing on your couch. Also that story about sudden volume annoying the misses is all too relatable


----------



## Pauleo1214 (May 21, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> Haha that’s great! Careful or you’ll have a divorced buddy crashing on your couch. Also that story about sudden volume annoying the misses is all too relatable


The ironic part of your comment is said buddy had a divorced buddy crash on his couch.

I am toying with recording my pedals direct into a DAW. I hope to make a demo of this pedal without my awful phone.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 21, 2021)

Pauleo1214 said:


> The ironic part of your comment is said buddy had a divorced buddy crash on his couch.
> 
> I am toying with recording my pedals direct into a DAW. I hope to make a demo of this pedal without my awful phone.


Hahah oh man that’s bad.

looking forward to it!


----------

